# I would love to ave this fish



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Gets up to 14 feet long. Weeeeeeeeee


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i would love a shark but i would never be able to house one i dont have a spare house for a huge tank.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

It only ends up needing a 3000 gal tank. Hmmm ...
I dono, take up half your garge?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Or an old pool? Living in michigan prohibits me from using mine. Plus my wife would strangle me


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a nurse shark..there cool..but boring,they sit around too much..if you get a shark you should look into black or white tips or even a leopard..always on the constant move..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Or a mako shark


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

if u ever thought about keepin a mako seriously ur dumd as f*ck they have been clocked at 80 mph and would like a mile long by mile wifde by 100 ft deep and my dad caught one on a charter that was 9 ft long

thesse creatures of the ocean r majestic at worst and deserve to b left in the wild where they belong


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

i think con man is right if it's big eneugh it has to be in a pool it should be left in the wild







- just my opion please don't yell at me


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

We have one of those at my work, but they hardly move.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

con man said:


> if u ever thought about keepin a mako seriously ur dumd as f*ck they have been clocked at 80 mph and would like a mile long by mile wifde by 100 ft deep and my dad caught one on a charter that was 9 ft long
> 
> thesse creatures of the ocean r majestic at worst and deserve to b left in the wild where they belong


 I was only kidding







They are responsable for most shark attacks on man. Plus they are waaaaaaaaay tooooooooo big.


----------

